# Horizontal Router Table



## Mr Lumpy (Oct 10, 2004)

I will be building a Horizontal Router Table within the next few months.
This will be used to make Base Moldings and Crown Moldings mostly.
If you have any suggestions on the construction of this new tool please 
send them to me.I think ill use a Hitachi 3 1/4 hp model plunge.I ordered a catalog from RBI to see the model they offer,for some ideas.


----------



## Unisaw (Sep 25, 2004)

The April 2004 FWW edition has an article on building "A versatile Router Table". This looks like a sweet, low-cost open table that allows for horizontal, overhead or vertical routing. Looks inexpensive to build as well. Page 58.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

This might give you some ideas
http://www.woodhaven.com/detail.aspx?ID=91


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like it might get a little rough doing wide work. Looks like the material will need extra support to hold it into the cutter.

Reminds me of a guillotine.


----------

